# facebook weird font



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

i think i have some kinda malware or a bad file
i use goggle chrome with windows 8, and yesterday
my facebook font and layout changed ..i don't like the new font
please help


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If you believe this is malware:

Please read *all* of the following instructions found here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html 

After reading *all* of the instructions found above post the required logs in a new thread: Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help 

Please note that the virus team is very busy and will get to you in due time. If you do not get a reply within 72 hours then you may bump the post. 

*Do not post any logs here!*


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

It's not malware....FB recently change the whole layout including fonts. Some received there update days before others.


----------

